# katie price interview



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone watching it on ITV- what are your thoughts?

L x


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

yes, would you reslly go horseriding once you now you are PG?


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess if she had ridden horses in her previous pregnancies, she might think its normal? 

I actually had a lot of sympathy for her  (didn't expect to feel that!) - I think there was a lot of jealousy in their marriage and it was bound to come between them at some point.  I think she came across very well, and I was very sad to hear she lost another baby recently.    

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You are supposed to carry on as normal I thought? I wouldn't go horse riding but thats because I can't fall pregnant naturally.

I think Peter Andre saw Katie Price coming, he saw a good thing and latched onto it along with his manager Claire who has made a killing during their marriage.

He's now got a bit of a music thing going on, needs the publicity and used her going out to dump her. Maybe it was the straw that broke the camels back who know....

I've never liked the bloke, hope his album flops. I don't think he ever really loved her. He is obsessed with fame and money and wouldn't be where he is now without her


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I found myself watching it and then after about 20 minutes suddenly wondered what on earth was I doing being involved in givine her any airtime   

Always impossible to know what goes on in other peoples relationships but I do think its a shame she can never take any responsibility when things go wrong. Says she loved him so mcuh but 9 weeks later is totally over it? Weird! I don't believe for one minute she 'tells it like it is'.

I actually quite liked her before The Stateside program then I think the real her came out. 

Ultimately, they probably just wanted different things. I too wouldn't want a partner who went to a clubs and acted like that because I have no respect for that behaviour - so probably best they find people they are more suited to. 

xxxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

im with saila.....team KP!!!!

KP has been a ticket for him and his manager, he'd still be recovering from "insania" if it was nt for her. How can any man have love for someone then work for months on an album that pulls her apart, leaving her on its release for maximum publicity. He s feared KP talking about the M/C as it shows the kind of person he is. I really feel for her and think she was putting on a massive front for the interveiw. What girl really gets over this kind of hurt so quickly.

makes me feel very lucky .....

love hopeful xx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Me too - Team Katie

I too think that she has been used from the start and that Claire (manager) had loads to do with the marrage problems, she used both of the causing way too much pressures on them both.  I also think she forced them together and made Peter believe that he loved her which is way too sad.

I think Katie was so brave going on the program and talking about loosing the 2nd baby, i just hope she finds a really nice man to be with, someone not in public eye would be good for her i think.

Kate


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ah sorry but I don't agree!   I'm in camp PA!   I listened to his interview with Chris Moyles on Radio 1 about a week ago and he came across really well.  I particularly had respect for him because even when Chris asked questions he wouldn't be drawn into calling her and just kept saying she's the mother of my children so I will always feel some love towards her and I won't call her because she is their mother.  So those aren't the actions of someone who's all bad.  Having also watched a bit of the stateside stuff as well she treated him like poo! I'm just surprised he put up with it for as long as he did.

I don't dislike KP at all, I think she's hardworking, dedicated to her kids etc, but she's not the victim in this I'm sure!

By the way Emma - That's a gorgeous picture of Teddy's girlfriend! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Grrrr I missed it. Is it on again anytime?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am more a PA fan than her, I don't think that she is a good role model or necessarily good mother, as her Mum does a lot of the childcare.  

Also I recalled her being filmed having a scan and miscarriage last time and she had no emotion and this time why on earth would you run a marathon if your baby could be in jeopardy? sorry sponsorship or no sponsorship let him run it or she could have matched it from her own account if she was so concerned letting charities down!

I think he had been quite respectful of her in the press since the split, but I hope for the sake of the children now it is not pulled out in public but fear it will.  As you couldn't keep her out of the press and OK with the children

Weeble I am sure it will be repeated again and again or i player!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I didn't see much of it as dh had the remote and was flicking between stuff as usual till Michael Macintyre came on.
I used to really like KP so am not against her, but the bits i did see i thought she was an emotionless cow, how can you say i'm totally over it 9 weeks after splitting when you've had two babies with that person. Can you run a marathon 5/6 days after a d+c?  I remember after my d+c  being very crampy for about a week and being told to rest up (was a long time ago)
I think they both used each other from the get go and i still think this split up is all a big publicity stunt cos people were losiing interest in them.

Kay


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ok im now mixed up - as i said up above i have always been a Kate fan, however i have just watched this weeks episode of state side (the race one) and after watching the interview last night i was watching with a different view point.

To start with the day before the race she had a press thing and wore white jeans - supposedly was bleeding at this time
then later that day she went to have a pre race massage and told the hotel worker she needed to change as she wasn't wearing knickers. 
On the race day she did go to the loo a few times before the race which they kept showing but later in the race she pee'd behind a car - on the interview she said she had too keep checking if she was bleeding.

i understand why she felt she couldn't let the charity down and had to race but things just didn't add up with what she said on the interview re the mc etc.

i hope she wasn't making it up - but it all just seems odd.


i just read that back and sound like an obsessed fan     

Kate


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm sure she wouldn't have been able to do the marathon after a d+c as i remember being hardly able to walk after mine because i was so crampy.  

How can she be wearing white trousers claim to be bleeding then be seen to say she had no knickers on ...........just doesn't make the slightest bit of sense to me.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

well I'm sorry but if you watch the ITV2 programme which is on right now then it would seem highly improbable that KP lost a baby in the few days leading up to the marathon...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Andre confirmed she had... its unlikely both of them would lie


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm i have my doubts and i wouldn't put it past either of them to lie for publicity...............didn't she apparently miscarry another time when she split with someone??


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't believe I'm getting drawn into this!!

If KP had an ERPC then is it really likely that she turned up for her pre marathon massage a couple of days or so later wearing no knickers?! Let alone competed in the marathon.

It's just the timing of it all and the way they were talking to each other supposedly a day or two after the miscarriage - he was all too concerned about his itchy scr0te and she was going on about the last time they had sex...plus more stuff I can't remember but it just didn't ring true to what they are now saying - but they gained one extra (but only temporary) viewer!

I am sure they could both lie but hope they havent and instead it's just a misunderstanding over dates...

Think I ought to worry about more pressing events


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Got to say Im Team KP, well more to the point I think they ar eboth as bad as each other and think its wrong that she seems to be getting so much more of the flack. I think he was just as controlling and belittling as her but he did it on a more subtle, seeps into your brain kind off way.


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

To be honest I find it very hard to believe that Katie, (famous or not), would lie about losing a baby, particularly when they as a couple have already dealt with the heartache of losing a baby before. 

I think she was being sincere, she told the story of her miscarriage with great compasion. She went into detail about the scans that she had to check on baby. She also explained to us about her Beta levels being taken, now I don't know about anybody else, but I only learned about Beta levels after 6 or more years of trying for a baby! and starting up the IVF journey. I don't imagine that sort of thing is common knowledge to the average fertile couple! but maybe I'm wrong! 

As far as white trousers go, she probably changes her outfit every 30 minutes anyway, and she probably only wore them to look good for the press conference, then took them off. I don't know that running the marathon after a D&C is advisable, but maybe she wasn't bleeding too much, but wanted to keep checking encase she had got heavier!  

To be honest I feel for them both, these things are never one sided, it takes two to tango. I hope that they will both be happy in whatever they decide to do next, and ones things for sure, those 3 kids have 2 wonderful parents who love them very much indeed. 

Emma.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

To be honest i think they are both as bad as one another.  There was no trust in the relationship from the start, she would ***** at him he would ***** back.  Its the poor kids i feel sorry for, dont know why they just cant shut up and sort things out between themselves.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I only watched this recently as I sky+'d it, did anyone else get the feeling that perhaps they've split as a result of grief?  Yes PA dumped her because of the club incident but did he not just overeact due to the other emotional trauma that they'd been going through and now KP is doing her usual hard faced cow routine to shield herself from hurt?  Just my take, the hard faced cow thing was something which she did during her break up with Dane Bowers and Harvey's Dad (can't remember his name).


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

*Bev* said:


> the hard faced cow thing was something which she did during her break up with Dane Bowers and Harvey's Dad (can't remember his name).


Dwight York.


----------

